# Power shift quit pulling



## southern yankee (Dec 20, 2017)

My 89 gt14 with power shift suddenly quit pulling in all three ranges. Changed fluid and cleaned filter screen and it started pulling again. Used about a week later plowing the garden and it did the same thing. Fluid clean, nothing on screen. Any suggestions would be appreciated before I tear into it. Have full service manual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I presume that you are referring to a Yanmar GT14 tractor because you mention the power shift feature, but there is also a Wheel Horse GT14, a Sears GT14, an Ariens GT14 model, and probably other GT14 models.

The Yanmar PowerShift transmission has a manual range gear shifter. You need to push in the clutch to change these gears. If the manual clutch is slipping, or failing to engage, you would lose all drive.

The PowerShift portion of the transmission is controlled by a shift lever that operates a valve energizing different sets of clutches (clutch packs) inside the transmission. The oil pressure comes from a PowerShift pump which is located inside the bellhousing. If the powershift pump failed, you would also lose all drive (no hydraulic pressure to the clutch packs). OR, if the valve linkage was broken or maladjusted, you could also lose all drive.

You service manual should have a troubleshooting section to help you diagnose where your problem is.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Oddly, I had a once occurring issue where the Yanmar was in the PS neutral, when PSing to any of the forward or reverse selections, nothing happened. So, with the tractor under warranty, I drove south a couple of hours to Fredrick's. Unloaded the tractor from the trailer, started it up and it ran and drove perfectly. Long story short, something must have gotten out of place, the trip and 45-degree load and unload fixed the jarred up issue. I did clean the screen and filtered the Hydraulic oil to reuse the next day. These filters use an olefin membrane. DO NOT use solvents or soaps on this type of filter material. Use a simple soft tooth brush and diesel fuel.


----------



## southern yankee (Dec 20, 2017)

My Bad. Yes it is a Yanmar gt14. I had forgotten that back in the day all the name brands made real garden tractors. Cranked it up after the big freeze, and it took off like a champ. So I’m thinking there is something floating around where it shouldn’t be. Might tear into it anyway just to be safe. Need to call Hoye first to what parts are available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have had water/ice in the system somewhere.


----------



## southern yankee (Dec 20, 2017)

I wish it was that simple, but the first time it stopped it was 80*. Fluid was clean as the day I changed it and the filter was clean as a whistle. I’m wondering if maybe a leprechaun has taken up residence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The GT14, along with the YM142 and TM146 tend to wear the clutch disc splines out of the clutch disc. The disc generally is still good, just the splines are walked out of the hub. DieselTractorParts.com rebuilds the clutch splines at a very reasonable price.

Symptoms include the tractor just stopping while operating for no apparent reason, usually after shifting the power shift lever. Generally starts as an erratic happenstance, tractor cools down, the splines grab again and it works off and on until it conks out completely.

The other issue is the linkage on the powershift elongates a hole where the linkage connects to the transmission and no longer moves far enough to engage the system, just acts like it is in neutral.


----------

